# Shoal river, 3/23



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We hit the river this morning looking for a mess to keep and fry up, well we got our wish. Caught 20 or so with 8 good keepers, but only kept 6 since that's all we needed, also lost a couple good jacks... We caught them on cranks, spinnerbaits, pink trick worm and black lizards, they were hitting it all. The big bass came on a lizard with the black punch skirt attached, the added skirt really seems to attract the big boys. Gotta post pics one at a time...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Another...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Annnnddd another...


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hell yeah!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip ! :thumbup:


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Where is Shoal River & the launch? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

The rest of the story...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

MacTheFuzz said:


> Where is Shoal River & the launch? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just east of crestview, right off hwy 90 at bridge.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Did you try the punch skirt idea that I had?


----------



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

Damn fine!


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

really nice fish…water looks clear but unfortunately more rain heading our way


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

azevedo16 said:


> Did you try the punch skirt idea that I had?


Yep, just got me a black spinnerbait skirt and ran my line through it, pegged my bullet weight and Texas rigged a black lizard. It's everything great about a jig but even more weedless...I'm sold on it.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I live a mile from the 90W bridge and never fish Shoal River. Did you go up or down? I would put in and troll up.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

like the before and after pics.....yum.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> I live a mile from the 90W bridge and never fish Shoal River. Did you go up or down? I would put in and troll up.


Down past I-10 bridge


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, no invite to the fish fry? gezzzzzzz!!! hahaha

Solid fish right there! Way to get some good looking bass!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice! Looks spotty!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

All spotted bass but one large mouth good job


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jcoss15 said:


> The rest of the story...


Yes! YES SIR!!!!!


----------

